# Yay, Algae is a coming



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

I just went from 1.33wpg to 4.5wpg so I am probably going to be frantically roaming this section of the forum soon.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well, just make sure you have enough plants, co2, and fertilizers to support it, and you should be ok. just keep up with those weekly water changes too.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

i think it'l be fine. I am using a DIY system right now,and I am dosing excel daily along with my slew of ferts.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Got to admit, don't think I've ever seen a thread starter as optimistic as yours!


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

I fear no algae. I'm just happy to have LIGHT!!!! I never knew how nice my tank looked. Now I get to have adventures in dose augmentation.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Also, now i can put both my NO strips on my 20gal and bump that baby up to 3wpg


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

microgeophagus said:


> I fear no algae. I'm just happy to have LIGHT!!!! I never knew how nice my tank looked. Now I get to have adventures in dose augmentation.


If you have to, suppliment with Flourish Excel Increase C02, then on/off with lights.

20gal
1/4Tsp-KN03 3x a week
1/16+Tsp-KH2P04 3x aweek
1/16+Tsp K2S04 3x a week
5ml Trace 3x a week
1-2ml Fe/Iron 3x a week

Make sure you're C02 is at optimul condition's,30ppm or more or until fish choke then back off, check, recheck and double check

Trace Element and Iron, either Retail Premixed, such as Flourish, TMG, etc or Plantex CSM,CSM+B,CSM+B w/Extra Iron & Fe/Iron Chelate 10%- mix 1Tbsp per 250ml/ one capful=5ml
www.gregwatson.com has all of these...Usually!


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> If you have to, suppliment with Flourish Excel Increase C02, then on/off with lights.
> 
> 20gal
> 1/4Tsp-KN03 3x a week
> ...


I have all the flourish ferts and I am using their reccomended dosages and dose schedule. All i can do is wait for signs of deficiency.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

@3wpg or more, you will be seeing it soon  There recommended dosage is not for a 3+wpg tank.
You will probably have to double/triple the dose. if that is even enough...


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> @3wpg or more, you will be seeing it soon  There recommended dosage is not for a 3+wpg tank.
> You will probably have to double/triple the dose. if that is even enough...


Any reccomendations on test kits? I have a AP freshwater master kit and a GH and KH kit. What are your reccomendations on fert test kits?


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Sh!t, Algae is here. Green Spot Algae to b precise. Phosphate time.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't just increase the Seachem Phosphate; increase all the Seachem ferts. As Craig said, with that much light and CO2 you're starving your plants with the recommended doses...


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, I took that into consideration and I am now dosing .5 over the reccomended dosages. If that doesn't work i will start double dosing, etc. Phosphate was due to go in tomorrow so I just increased it yesterday to try to starve out the algae, but i will put a 1.5 dose in tomorrow


----------

